

Plant a New Language in Your Mind - wicknicks
http://www.technologyreview.com/computing/37874/?mod=chfeatured

======
gregdetre
Thanks for posting this!

I'm one of the co-founders of Memrise - shout out if you have any questions.

~~~
nemoniac
Fantastic idea!!! I would be all over it in a heartbeat... BUT, what kind of
javascript are you running on it? For me it crashed Chrome, Firefox _and_
Opera. That's quite a feat! So, from where I'm sitting, it's basically
unusable. Which is a great shame.

~~~
gregdetre
Gah, what can I say - it's our secret hot sauce...

We're working on it, and will try and have it shipshape asap.

------
gregdetre
Printable version here:
[http://www.technologyreview.com/printer_friendly_article.asp...](http://www.technologyreview.com/printer_friendly_article.aspx?id=37874)

